# 2017.05.25 & 26 - Trovoada na Zona Centro (Orvalho, Oleiros)



## windchill (26 Mai 2017 às 23:41)

Nas minhas curtas férias em Oleiros, o meu maior desejo para esta viagem concretizou-se..... ver trovoada!!
Foram 2 madrugadas com um bonito espectáculo de luz... um pouco á distância, é certo, mas ainda assim consegui obter algumas fotos.

Espero que gostem! 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZwmBp]
	

2017.05.25 - 000646 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TXv7PZ]
	

2017.05.25 - 001244 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWTto]
	

2017.05.25 - 001616 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TXv7Gz]
	

2017.05.25 - 001844 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWTpA]
	

2017.05.25 - 004036 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TXv7tt]
	

2017.05.25 - 005610 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWTkh]
	

2017.05.25 - 005742 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TXv7ja]
	

2017.05.25 - 010028 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWTgQ]
	

2017.05.25 - 010212 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZwn2c]
	

2017.05.25 - 011526 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWTdd]
	

2017.05.25 - 022234 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZwmW2]
	

2017.05.25 - 022452 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZwmTM]
	

2017.05.25 - 024004 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWT8U]
	

2017.05.26 - 013822 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZwmKa]
	

2017.05.26 - 014036 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UAWT57]
	

2017.05.26 - 021626 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/UWHobd]
	

2017.05.26 - 023558 (NIKON D7200) by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## k1d_16 (27 Mai 2017 às 03:56)

Que brutal!! A célula que vinha de Castelo Branco... 
Pena ontem o meu spot para estas fotos estar com trânsito proibido e não conseguir lá chegar... Só conseguia ter vista ampla para a zona da Guarda...

Qual foi o iso e a abertura que utilizaste?


----------



## windchill (27 Mai 2017 às 10:08)

k1d_16 disse:


> Que brutal!! A célula que vinha de Castelo Branco...
> Pena ontem o meu spot para estas fotos estar com trânsito proibido e não conseguir lá chegar... Só conseguia ter vista ampla para a zona da Guarda...
> 
> Qual foi o iso e a abertura que utilizaste?



O meu spot para estas fotos foi o Cabeço Mosqueiro, em Orvalho.... consigo ter uma vista ampla em todas as direcções.
Quanto ao ISO e abertura, vê o print que fiz da pasta onde tenho as fotos, onde aparecem esses e outros dados.
O nome do ficheiro aparece por debaixo de cada foto aqui postada 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/orquckcg9/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2017 às 23:47)

Sempre que há destes eventos com imenso _material trovoadesco_, penso para mim "que desperdício tanta trovoada e ninguém a fotografar...". Mas acabam por aparecer sempre alguns registos!

Muitos boas capturas, @windchill !


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2017 às 00:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sempre que há destes eventos com imenso _material trovoadesco_, penso para mim "que desperdício tanta trovoada e ninguém a fotografar...". Mas acabam por aparecer sempre alguns registos!
> 
> Muitos boas capturas, @windchill !


Obrigado Duarte


----------

